# Boost issues in my 2000 s4



## Demonspeed13 (Mar 21, 2009)

My car has been running 10psi since I got it about a month ago . It was running fine this morning but this evening it would only run 5psi . The service light hadn't been reset yet so is there a safe mode that it would go into or am I missing something ?As far as I know it don't have a chip so i'm not sure if it has some valet mode either . All of the hoses are in place and the clamps tight . The engine light isn't on either . Any ideas ????


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Boost issues in my 2000 s4 (Demonspeed13)*

One common fault is a torn Throttle Body Boot that will cause your described symptom. They like to tear at the base or underneath the clamps, esp under the large clamp.
Suggest pressure test the intake system with 5 up to 8psi and you will find a leak quickly.


----------

